# 19 gal 72 liters NPT



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am from hungary and this is my NPT tank nowadays.

19 gal ( 60x30x40 centimeters)
15w T8 bulb 6500K (at the latest photo I changed the lights to sum 29w: compact bulbs + LED lamp)
soil is "compo-sana" garden pond soil
red moor wood
filtration was a 8-900l/h water circulator, but it was too strong, I changed to a 450 l/h odyssea filter(you can see in the latest photo)
No artifical fertilization and CO2.
water changes 1-2x per month 20%

Now it is 2 months old


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Your tank looks very good--thanks for the photos.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the latest photo.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

photos in OP aren't working for me?
Your latest pic is very pretty!


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

DutchMuch said:


> photos in OP aren't working for me?
> Your latest pic is very pretty!


Yesterday I didnt see too, but it works now for me.

thank you


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Pretty tank with interesting decor--Banana plant attached to driftwood? That's a new one.
And I love your Black Lyretail Mollies. They are so elegant.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is a new pic  Now about 3,5 months old. Soon I am going to to use my own compost + clay balls to give a little extra fertilization to the Hydrophylla, it grows very fast and very potassium demanding plant. ( I see tipical potassium deficiencies)


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

dwalstad said:


> Pretty tank with interesting decor--Banana plant attached to driftwood? That's a new one.
> And I love your Black Lyretail Mollies. They are so elegant.


I think what I have is not "banana plant". It is Nymphoides hydrophylla Taiwan. It dont have "massive" tuber. And it is planted to the soil, I did not attached it. (maybe it seems, but not)


----------



## FromReefs2Plants (Aug 14, 2017)

looks good!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely lovely!

Thanks for the information on your _N. hydrophylla_. Inserting clay balls sound like an excellent idea.

Are you going to add potassium to the clay balls?


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

dwalstad said:


> Absolutely lovely!
> 
> Thanks for the information on your _N. hydrophylla_. Inserting clay balls sound like an excellent idea.
> 
> Are you going to add potassium to the clay balls?


Thanks 

I dont use artifical fertilizers in this tank. The compost I use, contains a fair amount potassium from a natural way( decomposed from the plants in our garden  )


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

4,5 months old. Everything is going normally. 1 week ago I put my compost + clay balls into the gravel.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice jungle. The "disappearing" driftwood reminds me of my tank


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Nice jungle. The "disappearing" driftwood reminds me of my tank


I almost forget the wood 

Maybe in the near future I will make the wood more visible.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Pendulum said:


> Here is a new pic  Now about 3,5 months old. Soon I am going to to use my own compost + clay balls to give a little extra fertilization to the Hydrophylla, it grows very fast and very potassium demanding plant. ( I see typical potassium deficiencies)


Your tank is a star NPT! Love the jungle.

Could you expand a little on what you identified as a potassium deficiencies in your Hydrophylla? I understand that it is holes in the leaves and that the holes develop a yellow edge, but I don't see any in your photo.

It sounds like you have some useful experience in identifying nutrient deficiencies.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

dwalstad said:


> Your tank is a star NPT! Love the jungle.
> 
> Could you expand a little on what you identified as a potassium deficiencies in your Hydrophylla? I understand that it is holes in the leaves and that the holes develop a yellow edge, but I don't see any in your photo.
> 
> It sounds like you have some useful experience in identifying nutrient deficiencies.


Thank you 

I often cut off the leaves that have deficiency, but when I arrive at home today, i try to make photo of one.

I am working to develop some skills to identify nutrients deficiencies for years now. I have articles on my blog about the topic( in hungarian, yet)

I show some pictures of nutrients deficiencies that I observed in the past few years.

Identifying the nutrient deficincies often not easy beacause if you see one, you cant be sure it caused by a "real" lack of a nutrient, or other ion prevent its uptake(antagonism), or there is a lack of the synergistic ion. I observed a phenomenon, there was enough potassium in the water( 25 ppm), but the iron was undetectable, and the plant showed potassium deficiency.

So, I plan to make some research in future about the nutrient interactions.

(Should I publicate my knowledge about that in a magazine?)

I made a chart about the interactions, it is in hungarian, but he chemical symbols helps to understand










Iron










Phosphorus



















Nitrogen










Tipical potassium










Untipical potassium










Calcium










Magnezium + iron


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great work! Please share as much information as you can. There is a sub-forum on deficiencies: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-deficiencies/


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

dwalstad said:


> Your tank is a star NPT! Love the jungle.
> 
> Could you expand a little on what you identified as a potassium deficiencies in your Hydrophylla? I understand that it is holes in the leaves and that the holes develop a yellow edge, but I don't see any in your photo.
> 
> It sounds like you have some useful experience in identifying nutrient deficiencies.


I made picture of the leaf that have potassium deficiency in my opinion.

It is a little yellowish too, and there is some green dot algae, so I think there is a little phosphorus and nitrogen deficiency too. The garden pond soil seems to start loose its nutrients.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

Why I cant add image?

https://scontent.fbud2-1.fna.fbcdn....=c264db69250bb56fd29f0d1c3cb6fcf6&oe=5BBDA24A


----------



## FromReefs2Plants (Aug 14, 2017)

you should always be able to copy/paste the bbc(forum) code from a web image hosting site. That is how I post all of my pics


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

If you don't have the BBCode, just click on the "insert image" icon, or type image tags manually:

```
[IMG]image_link.jpg[/IMG]
```
Your image from FB (btw. very nice):


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

When I click the "image" icon above, nothing happen. Formerly I could add image that way, but for about 1-2 weeks, I cant.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

mysiak said:


> If you don't have the BBCode, just click on the "insert image" icon, or type image tags manually:
> 
> ```
> [IMG]image_link.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Thanks for the code


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

8 months old. I put the compost + clay balls in every 3rd - 4th weeks.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks great! Do you find adding fresh compost so often necessary? I would like to try it in my big tank, but I have difficulties with putting even thin root sticks into the substrate among all the crypts. I failed to insert JBL balls, they were just too big and they are only ~2-3cm. How are you doing it in your jungle?


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Looks great! Do you find adding fresh compost so often necessary? I would like to try it in my big tank, but I have difficulties with putting even thin root sticks into the substrate among all the crypts. I failed to insert JBL balls, they were just too big and they are only ~2-3cm. How are you doing it in your jungle?


I think with this amount of lumens, and a relative weak soil the plants need balls often. In my opinion they "eat" everything.

In the foreground it is easy, because zoosterifolia is very soft-stem plant, and it let me adding the balls.

putting balls to the background is more difficult, I try to add the ball next to the plant's roots. (edge of the root area)


----------

